# The battle of the Never Summers (Titan vs Premier F1)



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok so I officially put my Never Summer Legacy-R up for sale. I am looking at the Titan and the Premier F1. Who has these boards and can tell me about how they rode. Even better, who has ridden both and can tell me the differences. All i am getting from the reviews is that the boards are awsome at bombing and choppy snow. 

Here are some specific questions
-How nimble are they for steep choppy chutes or runs where your making lots of jump turns?
-Lets say i see a biggg roller, natural hip jump on a hillside or wind lip and im pinning into it. How is it popping natural jumps? (no park or tricks just natural lips and stuff)

Thanks
-Kyle


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

Good question, I hope you get an answer from someone who has ridden both boards. I was looking at the same two boards for the same reasons, steep chutes in chopped up older snow. The other day I had the opportunity to demo an SL-R. I'm sure I was asking too much of the SL-R, but I found the board too soft for the steeps. The SL-R would bounce around in the crud and I found it difficult to maintain a decent line while carrying any speed through chopped up snow. At any rate I hope you get a response as I want to try the same two boards


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

1stTrack said:


> I'm sure I was asking too much of the SL-R, but I found the board too soft for the steeps. The SL-R would bounce around in the crud and I found it difficult to maintain a decent line while carrying any speed through chopped up snow. At any rate I hope you get a response as I want to try the same two boards


Yeah I have the exact same problems that you had im just getting thrown around on my Legacy-R. Its allright for slower techy stuff but as soon as you start bombing your getting your eyeballs thrown out of your sockets


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've owned both.

The Titan has a deeper more aggressive sidecut and a stiffer flex pattern to it. The premier f1 has a softer flex pattern slightly mellower side cut. The premier is more geared towards tree riding and pow turns while the titan is geared more for hard charging almost like you're racing BX.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! Agg decisions decisions...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my F1... it is an amazing board. Feels great bombing down the runs, tackles icy conditions like a champ, and I don't think twice about zigging in and out of the trees. Plus, the top sheet is pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

The Titan is a serious board, like the stiffest and most aggressive freeride board NS has. If you're going to be riding hairy conditions and be put in situations that require your board to have your back so you don't die down this chute today, then it just might be the board for you.

If not, the Premier is really good too 

EDIT: My vote is for the Premier


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok I think im going with the premier in a 165 or 168. Thanks for the advice. Im not gnarly enough for a titan


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I have one Titan right now which is the second one I've owned, and I love this board. But as others have sort of indicated, it's not very forgiving so you have to be on top of your game the whole time. Nothing I have ridden carves as hard or turns as quickly considering its length, but get lazy for a couple seconds and you'll regret it. Also this board definitely does not like to slip sideways when speed checking, if I really slam on the brakes it starts hopping on me sooner than my other boards will.

I can't compare it to the new premier, but I also ride an older T5 (wide premier from about '04) which is a less demanding, but also slightly less capable board.

You might be making the right decision with the Premier if this will be basically your only board, it will let you ride the whole mountain without having to worry about small mistakes being magnified.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you mean by the f1 can ride the whole mountain? Do you mean the park as well? Because I already have a park board. 

Back to the titan:

What about jump turns through really steep mogulyish stuff?

and how does it pop off cliffs and natural lips? No park stuff I know

thanks
-Kyle


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> What do you mean by the f1 can ride the whole mountain? Do you mean the park as well?


Other way around, I meant that it will handle the very difficult terrain effectively, but isn't too high strung to let you relax when you want. Emphasis is on the part about the Premier being more forgiving to small mistakes. The Titan is great when you can open it up or hold a hard edge, but on the flats where you need to flatten it out at a lower speed I've often had them get a little bit squirrely on me. I'm just as likely to bust my ass on an icy cat track traverse vs. double black when I ride that board. Like I said before that's probably because I can get lazy and a bit out of balance in boring spots like this, but the affect is not nearly so great when I ride my T5.



stoepstyle said:


> Back to the titan:
> 
> What about jump turns through really steep mogulyish stuff?
> 
> ...


The issue of things like jump turns in my mind goes back to what I was saying about hard speedchecks. If that edge hits firm snow at a high angle it's going to grab so you'd better be able to quickly transfer the majority of your momentum into the direction that the board is pointing. Unless you're riding pow, turns with this board need to be more about carving than anything.

I don't pop much off jumps so I can't really comment there other that to say that I can't really tell much difference between these boards when jumping/landing.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok thank you I think the Premier is the one for me


----------

